# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Martech Box تحديثات :  Martech RCD PRO V0.0.7.2 - New Kenwoods supported

## mohamed73

*RCD PRO V0.0.7.2 - New Kenwoods supported* 
From now, following functions: *- original code reading, counter reset, write new code* (depends on model)  *On following models:*  *- KDC-DDX3028, 24c16 by Kenwood 
- KDC-DDX3058, 24c16 by Kenwood 
- KDC-DDX4028BT, 24c16 by Kenwood 
- KDC-DDX4058BT, 24c16 by Kenwood 
- KDC-DNX7240BT, 24c64 by Kenwood 
- KDC-DNX8024BT, 24c64 by Kenwood 
- KDC-DNX8034BT, 24c64 by Kenwood 
- KDC-DNX8054BT, 24c64 by Kenwood 
- KDC-DNX9140, 24c64 by Kenwood 
- KDC-DNX9240BT, 24c64 by Kenwood*  
How to update? Run martech_rcd_ams.exe or download and get latest version via setup:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *Martech Team.*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

